# crossbow package



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Just had my crossbow and everything stolen this morning. So i need good advice on purchasing a nes package, including scopes.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

That sucks. I would advice WAIT till spring- lots of folks will sell off last years stuff to buy summer stuff, or upgrade.
wait, and start stalking ebay
g'luck


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd suggest a Horton Legend HD 175 Pro. Lifetime warranty on the limbs. Just grabbed one last month for $269 from Woodbury Outfitters. Comes with mult-a-range scope, quiver, and 3 bolts. 

Its a no frills bow but shoots 310 ft./sec and is dead on at 30. Like CWG said stalk Ebay...they have them frequently for the same price....(A1 outfitters?).

Good luck.. you're buying at a good time to get closeout deals.

Rich


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Check out the marketplace. Few pages back someone posted a horton ultra light for around $425 I believe.


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

Wicked Ridge offers nice packages at affordable prices. They are made by Ten Point.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

ditto on the horton hd 175. I've had mine for 5 years now and its been great. poorfish on ebay is where i bought mine from. not a complaint one from me, mine came with a three dot and its on the money.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

you cant go wrong with the horton ultra lite 175. you can get them with a scope package on ebay for $459


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I got a ten point last year in January from gander mountain online. It was $150 off regular price. Came with bolts and nice scope.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Barnett might be a good bow choice... never shot one but heard good things from them and they are very competitively priced!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

tenpoint keep and eye on craigs list....now the season is over they might start showing up in the sporting goods section


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 26, 2013)

jiggin'fool said:


> Barnett might be a good bow choice... never shot one but heard good things from them and they are very competitively priced!


Correct. My first year deer hunting, bought a crossbow as advised by a friend whose used compunds for years. Did my research. Amazon.com has a Barnett Jackal, 315 fps, 95 ft/lbs, 12 inch stroke, 150 lb draw. Only 7.5 lbs making it very easy to carry through the bush. comes with a 3 dot scope and is very accurate at 15 and 40 yds with same bolt depth penetration at 40yds as 15yds. Haven't slain any deer due to they don't exist where I hunt but that baby shoots hot straight and normal. Anti dry fire. $275 at amazon. They run $350 at Dick's. Had a guy at gander braggin about a $500 bow shooting 330fps but 315fpd is plenty IMO. yeah yeah, the quad 400 shoots around 380fps but costs $700 and excliburs are great too blah blah blah.

if you buy a jackal, you won't be disapointed. Great bow for the money


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 26, 2013)

jiggin'fool said:


> Barnett might be a good bow choice... never shot one but heard good things from them and they are very competitively priced!


I have the barnett jackal. $275 on amazon. 315 fps and dead on at 40yds. 3 dot optical scope. If you are willin to spend the money the Ghost 350 is 350 fps but costs $500. An extra $225 for 35 fps, IDK. Love my jackal. 7.5 lbs.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

All crossbows are a far cry from what they were a few years ago! Most will do .


----------



## Beater (Jun 10, 2013)

Barnett c5 wildcat would be my suggestion. I have owned hortons my whole life and decided to try something different last year and man I was impressed with this bow, shoots faster than any horton I've ever owned, groups better, seems lighter and just to me an all around better bow for the money.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

+1 on Horton. Always wanted a tenpoint though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Ten point. Cost a few bucks more but a great product and a super company here in Ohio. The customer service is crazy good. My mounting bracket for my quiver broke after 4 yrs of a lot of use. I emailed them and they never responded or asked any questions. Just sent me a new one free. That is customer service. These bows are great. The wicked ridge is Also there bow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

